# My invitation is off



## Victor (Jan 15, 2015)

My friend told and wrote me that he would invite me over to his place
to celebrate my retirement. That was five days ago. I was looking for ward to this and I would
get the champagne. Judging from the last phone call, the invitation is
off for no given reason. He did not mention it, and this makes me think
that his wife cancelled it. Well, I don't want to invite myself and I know
that he rarely does anything social without her. Maybe because we got together last
month anyway
Do you think I should suggest a BYOB restaurant in the city--- or just drop it?


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

A casual phone call asking when you are getting together might be the way to go. Could be your friend is just busy or there is a lot of flu going around.

If no committment or no reason given then I would just drop it, buy the champagne, more champagne for just you that way 

And wait for your friend to make the next move.


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 15, 2015)

That is a big disappointment.  I hate when friends cancel things that I have been looking forward to.  Where I live, neighbors are few and far between, so getting together with someone is a big deal.  When this happens to me, I feel my disappointment for a few hours, then get in the car and go out for coffee by myself.  Then I stop at the library or go to the grocery store and buy something delicious to make for dinner.  When I get home, I sit down with a good book.  When I feel better, I call or email a different friend and suggest getting together.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

Let it go!  It surely isn't a major problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes invitations are just given to be nice, in the moment, maybe he never intended to really get together.  I agree with AZ Jim, just let it go and enjoy your retirement!  Don't give this any more importance in your mind than it really deserves.


----------



## 911 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I agree, if this is something that you are looking forward to, don't let it drop. Raise the subject again somehow. I had a party, well, my wife did, and it was great.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

An offer of a retirement gathering and champagne doesn't sound like "let's do lunch".  Bring it up, I think you deserve it.  Good luck in your retirement.


----------

